# Using Chipper/Finisher bit



## GValentine (Aug 4, 2008)

I plan to use an Onsrud 1/2" 60-959 Upcut Chipper/Finisher Solid Carbide bit, with 2-1/8" cutting length.

I have created a jig to cut a curve in the bottom length of a 3-1/2 deep shelf, starting at the edge of the shelf going up to about half the thickness of the 1x4 in the center of the length. I am concerned about taking too much at once in the center of the curve as the shank follows the template. After I cut from one edge, I'll reverse the piece and cut from the other edge.

Any suggestions how to take less thank 3/8" on the first pass?

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Greg and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

GValentine said:


> I plan to use an Onsrud 1/2" 60-959 Upcut Chipper/Finisher Solid Carbide bit, with 2-1/8" cutting length.
> 
> I have created a jig to cut a curve in the bottom length of a 3-1/2 deep shelf, starting at the edge of the shelf going up to about half the thickness of the 1x4 in the center of the length. I am concerned about taking too much at once in the center of the curve as the shank follows the template. After I cut from one edge, I'll reverse the piece and cut from the other edge.
> 
> ...


Greg Welcome to the forum; there are many here who can assist you getting what you want to do with a router. Just a reminder; there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode check out the material below.
If you wish to contact me by email tomodonnell75(at)live(dot)com(dot)au and I may be able to answer any questions you want to put to me personally

Tom
(Template Tom)


----------

